# Lights Lights



## Trumpettom001 (20 Nov 2009)

Sooooo, I decided to go for a test ride of a set of new lights - 106 front LEDs on total, and it is IMENNSE!!! I am certainly going to order another couple sets, and parellel them all up, so looking for about 318 LEDs worth of lights (to be mounted on the Frame as well as the handlebars (with a single controller for all the lights - as opposed to having to turn each one onto full power which takes 3 presses per light.....

Will post pics in due course.... possibly of my attempting to ride down the canal in a straight line - (I really don't want to get rid of my slicks)


----------



## Cubist (21 Nov 2009)

WTF??


----------



## Valy (13 Dec 2009)

+1 on WTF


----------

